# winter is coming!



## rockbot (Sep 24, 2011)

A few tell tale signs out here in the tropics of all places.[]

 Have you noticed anything out your way?

 This is a spider that webs up our citric tree every year. I have never seen it only its web and it usually shows up when winter is approaching.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 24, 2011)

last evenings sunset.
 temp dropped last night too.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 24, 2011)

My cat "Needy" enjoying the fish![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 24, 2011)

Cool pix Rocky! [] 
 So is there a noticeable difference in the seasons there? I always thought of Hawaii as just kinda wonderful year round..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 24, 2011)

> winter is coming!


 

   Like a freight train!   Here we have a subtle but fast (this year) change in night temps and the color of the leaves....You can see it more each day.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Cool pix Rocky! []
> So is there a noticeable difference in the seasons there? I always thought of Hawaii as just kinda wonderful year round..


 
 Not to much. The day light will shorten up about an hour. Temperature at night will lower about fifteen degrees. The winds blow from the mountains at night and that gives us a bit of a chill. In between is periods of endless rain..[] 

 Dampness is what gets to you in these parts.[:'(]


----------



## rockbot (Sep 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I know. Its cold and flu season over here too. Woke up with a scratchy throat earlier in the week.[:'(]


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 24, 2011)

I have had the heater on in my work van already[]-------but i like winter for some unknown reason-----more Snow and Cold  the better[sm=tongue.gif].


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm waiting for fall, for some nice cool digging weather... Plus, when the plants die back, I get to check out the backyard of someone who's been finding 1880's shards in their garden... But once the snow starts, digging unfortunately stops! At least we get snow days though... [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 24, 2011)

My hands and joints are starting to hurt,just thinking about it [:'(]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 24, 2011)

I pray you'll forgive me for being less charming than an Alsacian sea turtle after a head swap operation, but this inevitable onset of the colder half of the year ought not be catching anyone by surprise.. 
 Tonight's forecast: ..dark. Continued dark during the night, changing to widely scattered light in the morning..
 [8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> My cat "Needy" enjoying the fish![]


 
 Tony,...Love this pic, and love the fall too!...(We have a very similar cat,...Oliver's his name) Cool reflection in the water...


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey Rock, what is the function of that thin hose the cat is holding to the pool water?


----------



## epackage (Sep 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Hey Rock, what is the function of that thin hose the cat is holding to the pool water?


 Could be a can of Ether on the other end Chuckles, that cat looks very smart to me...[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 24, 2011)

Obviously the cat knows what end of the sausage is up.. very smart for a mammal..  maybe it's CO from Rocky's Jeep?


----------



## epackage (Sep 24, 2011)

Using a small tube so he only knocks out what he can eat, thus sustaining the pond for future meals...I can see the 1560 SAT score in his eyes...


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 24, 2011)

Right ! He's anaesthetizing the bugs, which fall unconscious on the pond surface, though perhaps yet in autonomic ambulation, attract the fish residing under the top edge of their world... no need to describe what happens next...


----------



## epackage (Sep 25, 2011)

BURRRRRRRRRRP !!!![8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 25, 2011)

...like fish breath through the cat burps, these are the days of our lives... []


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> My cat "Needy" enjoying the fish![]


 
 Hey Tony,

 You obviously were blissfully unaware that it was just *Fish Amnesty D**ay!*




From.

 Michael Medved had two of these young ladies on his radio show thursday or friday. It was quite the dryly entertaining palaver.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 25, 2011)

now that I'm done laughing my tail off...[] That little hose comes from a reservoir up above. We open a valve during dry spells and it helps flush/aerate 
 the fish pond.

 "Needy" is a real hoot. She is a real loving people cat, unfortunately she doesn't like our other cats.

 I love the cooler weather too. The humidity is not as bad then.[]


----------



## carobran (Sep 26, 2011)

the night temp is supposed to get down to the 40s this week......................you cant really,truly appreciate that unless you live in Mississippi[8|][][]................i cant wait till all the poison ivy and stuff dies so maybe (just maybe)i can find me a dump or two along the RR tracks[8|][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 26, 2011)

I dont mind winter,I just hate snow!  its time to plow the streets,for all the ungrateful's.


----------



## carobran (Sep 26, 2011)

tell Jack Frost to send it down here...............i love snow!!!.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]..............probably because we never get any[8|][&o][&o][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 26, 2011)

You can have it all!


----------



## carobran (Sep 26, 2011)

ill take it!!!!...............as long as its white snow[8|][8|][8|][8|].........[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 26, 2011)

This winter better not be as bad as last, or else I'm packing my bag and holeing up at Carb's place until spring..


----------



## carobran (Sep 26, 2011)

well,one things for sure............youll see no snow here[8|][]................last year we got 3 in. though...............not alot for yall but here that means the whole town shuts down and we stare in amazement...................when it snowed in January i took over 200 pics............i just love snow..........and snow ice cream[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> This winter better not be as bad as last, or else I'm packing my bag and holeing up at Carb's place until spring..


 
 Be sure to tell me how squirrel tastes! [8D] 

 I dread the approach of snow... My dump is filled with water most of the time, so when it freezes... I'll be digging into a glacier... [:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmmm.. snow or squirrel kebabs..?? Tough choice, actually.. [8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 26, 2011)

"Gopher, Everett?" []


----------



## rockbot (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> "Gopher, Everett?" []


 
 That movie was a hoot! just saw it recently too!


----------



## rockbot (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Hmmm.. snow or squirrel kebabs..?? Tough choice, actually.. [8|]


 


 I bet you ask this question next February and you'll get more takers![]


----------



## rockbot (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Get a picture of it this winter if you can. That would be wild![]


----------



## rockbot (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I dont mind winter,I just hate snow!Â  its time to plow the streets,for all the ungrateful's.Â


 
 How about plowing at 14,000 feet?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think Id rather do that then plow some of these areas where the natives are restless [8D]

 That pic reminds me of that show on TLC "trucker Wars" or something like that. They drive on those high cliffs,with out guard rails.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Hey Rock, what is the function of that thin hose the cat is holding to the pool water?


 
 LOL!  I didn't notice that.  Good eye, Charlie.  Fall may be here, but I've still got tomatoes and eggplants growing and the mosquitoes are still out.  Take that, Fall!  I hate Fall and Winter!  Dark, cold, wood smoke filling your eyes and sinuses, dropping wood on your foot, burning yourself on the wood stove, stacking mountains of wood, slipping on ice, waking up to see your breath in the air, sleeping with a hat on, no fresh veggies, freezing feet all winter, the joy of driving in snow, shoveling the roof... um I think that almost covers it.  Happy Fall and Winter to all the nuts (and I know there are a lot of you), who enjoy it.


----------



## glass man (Sep 27, 2011)

Usually it does not get very cold here till around Thanksgiving...but there are always exceptions...glad it is cooling down some!!JAMIE


----------



## rockbot (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Not you favorite time a year I see![]

 Wouldn't it be cool if we could just hibernate like bears or frogs?[]


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 27, 2011)

Yep.  Just give me a chocolate cake and I'm good to go for hibernation!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2011)

I pretty much hibernated for 2 months last winter, the first month was awesome.. then the food ran low, then the money ran low.. then it kinda sucked!


----------



## carobran (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 squirrel tastes like chicken............actually youth squirrel season starts on Oct.8 and i cant wait!!![][][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2011)

Is it mostly dark meat? Is it sinewy? What's a good sauce ..?


----------



## carobran (Sep 27, 2011)

i dont know if your serious but il answer anyway...........the meat is like dark meat chicken...............its like rubber if you dont cook it right.........you have to cook it in a crockpot till its tender before you do anything with it(even frying)...........and ketchup[][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2011)

....yep, pretty much how I imagined.. I think I'll stay up here this winter and eat Chef Boy-ar-deeâ„¢ ..I'll save you a snow pile , hire someone with a pick-up truck.. [8D]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Sep 27, 2011)

Hunting season's almost here. Just gotta wait for a frost to kill off the mosqitos and poison ivy first. This year, I've upgraded to a .22.[&:] The hens will get some good lickings this year.


----------



## carobran (Sep 27, 2011)

your really gonna go hunting??[8|]...........not as perty as my Henry lever action[8|][][]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Sep 27, 2011)

Some, I love getting outdoors. And It is a great opportunity to look for bottles. My friend usually uses the gun, and I finish it. I do have a shotgun, but I don't get to use it much because of the noise.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 27, 2011)

You're going to shoot chickens with a rifle?

 What is it with the youth on this forum? [:-]


----------



## carobran (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Bottles r LEET
> 
> Some, I love getting outdoors. And It is a great opportunity to look for bottles. My friend usually uses the gun, and I finish it. I do have a shotgun, but I don't get to use it much because of the noise.


 yeah.theres a river that runs through one place we hunt...........hopefully ill find something..............nice gun^^^^..............and who said anything about shooting chickens Wheelah???[8|][8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah too much shootin goin on now, I might to pull some lever action of my own... [&:]


----------



## carobran (Sep 27, 2011)

yeah,i like my .22 best since it dont kick and isnt as loud,it hold more bullets,and doesnt scare the squirrels so much since it sounds more like a branch popping [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## carobran (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Yeah too much shootin goin on now, I might to pull some lever action of my own... [&:]


 huhhh??^^^^[8|][8|][8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Tony,...Does this count?[] I used to run these at our local ski area (nights) in the winter for extra work...The hours were tough though, 10:00 at night to 8 or 9 in the morning....Did that for about 5 years....It wasn't quite 14,000 feet though,...that's airplane territory...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Yeah too much shootin goin on now, I might to pull some lever action of my own... [&:]


 

 ohhh come on Chuck your shooting off your mouth all day  [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah! Why should I stop now!? [8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> The hens will get some good lickings this year.


 
 Is a "hen" some kind of fancy hunting term? Up here, it's a chicken... [>:]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Sep 27, 2011)

Hen=Chicken, Lickings=Food. I'm sure the hens will love squirrel meat!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh... I thought you meant "lickings" in the sense of murder... But aren't chickens vegetarians?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Sep 27, 2011)

> But aren't chickens vegetarians?


 
 Nah, they eat everything. My chickens especially love to eat frogs that they catch. They sometimes eat their own eggs... Nasty but true. Any table scraps is good to them.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 28, 2011)

I just picked this tomato today, so Winter can't be coming...[&:][][][:'(]


----------



## epackage (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks delish !!!!


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I just picked this tomato today, so Winter can't be coming...[&:][][][:'(]


 
 Wow nice, is that a beef steak tomato?


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> Tony,...Does this count?[] I used to run these at our local ski area (nights) in the winter for extra work...The hours were tough though, 10:00 at night to 8 or 9 in the morning....Did that for about 5 years....It wasn't quite 14,000 feet though,...that's airplane territory...[]


 
 Those are sweet!
 Wow long hours Joe. That must have been tiring.
 My daughter got to ride through Yellow stone in one of those. Her best friend worked as a ranger there and well it has its priveledges.[]


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Yep.Â  Just give me a chocolate cake and I'm good to go for hibernation!


 
 You would love these then. My wife makes them for the holidays. Its "cake pops"! little cake balls dipped in chocolate with sprinkles...[]


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 28, 2011)

Those look delicious, Rocky.  The tomato is either a Celebrity, or Beefsteak.  We made it into sandwiches and it was pretty good.


----------



## carobran (Sep 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> I just picked this tomato today, so Winter can't be coming...[&:][][][:'(]


 you must need a fork lift to pick the watermelons[8|][8|][8D][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah chickens are omnivorous. Aside from their natural diet of grass, seeds, bugs, and dirt.. they eat bread, cold cuts, cheese, pasta, pizza, hamburger, pretty much anything.. and according to my observations.. cat litter, carpet fibers, their own feathers, styrofoam, paint chips, rubber bands, and lint..!


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Why yes, sonny boy.  It's an unfortunate part of the aging process.  Oops.  I thought you said "pick up".[]


----------



## rockbot (Sep 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've seen them eat mice too![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Forget about the chickens,there are killers in the garden


----------



## carobran (Sep 29, 2011)

[sm=lol.gif]^^^^^^^[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]^^^^^^^[sm=tongue.gif]


----------

